

Facebook internal presentation re:Casandra DB - jack7890
http://static.last.fm/johan/nosql-20090611/hypertable_nosql.pdf

======
gojomo
This preso is about Hypertable, not Cassandra, and there's no evidence inside
the presentation that it was presented to Facebook.

